# Wierd User Agen trying to access my website



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I was checking the logs for one of my websites and it shows that some user agent: "Toata dragostea mea pentru diavola" made multiple attempts to connect to my website. Anyone know what it is?

Thanks


----------



## gizgiz (Nov 11, 2008)

Not sure what it is, but I put it through Google Translate from "detect automatically" to English, and it's pretty interesting what popped up.

It's Romanian for...

All my love for the devil.

Have fun with that ​


----------



## fazthegreat (Dec 10, 2005)

haha wow really. If I google it, it pulls up a lot of statistic files for different websites and it's listed under the user agents along with Mozilla and Opera. So it seems like its a very common agent. A crawler or something...


----------

